# leaves curling down, what's up?



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

i need somones help!! my ladies seem to be dying...the leafs are starting to curl under themself...what does this mean?!?...my ph is always around 6.5-7......i water with a ph of 6.0.....is it getting to much nitrogen? how do i fix it?!? thanks!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

heres a pic of what a few of them are doing...this is 4 weeks from sprouting..

they have been fine and been looking good...i got home from work today and this is what i see...i feel like im losing them


----------



## usernameiswhat (Dec 11, 2008)

damn dog i have the same problem hopefully some1 can give us some info on what it might be


----------



## usernameiswhat (Dec 11, 2008)

how often do you water them?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 11, 2008)

are you giving them nutes? what kind of soil is it in?


----------



## Mongala420 (Jun 10, 2009)

damn i got the same problem when i checked on mine today too !!!! Im in fox farm happy frog soil... One month in now. Have fed them once with earth juice grow. All my other plants are fine but on of them is doing this . WTF!!!!


----------



## shallrelicme (Jun 10, 2009)

sounds like overwatering, could be something else though, I grow more often in hydro.


----------



## ryusta (Oct 4, 2009)

im getting the same problem in hydro...im 3 wks into veg from clone,ph constant 5.5-6.0,ec of 1.0-1.4,they 12-16'inch tall and the same wide so i just gone to 12 12 b/c of space,leef curling down is a problem iv had before and it all worked out fine but these cuts are from a bad mother and i know 1 grow was chopped out due to all the leaves falling off and stattic bud development 4 weeks into flower,they ripped theres out just after i put mine in,im stuborn and wont listen when they say i got a bad bunch as i see the challenge,ive used the strain many times allthough we dont know what it is and its produced up to 5oz per plant easy up to now and,im worried the mother was sick and they gonna die,the ones that got ripped out were not as bushy or strongly rooted as mine during veg but as i gather its 2 wks into 12 12 that causes the most problems for them,anyway thats just a worried ramble.


q1,whats the best thing to do for my curled up leaves?

q2,does a bad mother allways produce a bad baby?

q3,how can i raise humidity in my room without increasing temps?

thanks guys


----------



## hydroalltheway (Jan 5, 2010)

1000watt MH in a flood and drain system. I have four girls flowering just over a month old now that were filling in nice and then two of them decided that they would stretch like crazy but the other two are fine. I know the light isnt to close because the two that were stretching are the two closest to the light. *I've read that you shouldnt give your plants any nitrogin during flowering because there will be enough stored up in the plant to last the flowering cycle but the two part bloom DNF is part a 3-0-3 and part b 1-0.5-3 five ml of each a-b per liter of water. PH is 7.0. *Thats the first problem!!!! Now the second problem is that all the leaves at the top 1/4 of three plants are all curling under. I was wondering if it would interupt flowering or hurt the plant in any way if i cut the tops of the two plants that stretched. They stretched so much they wouldnt thickin in time for harvest and i have another room with clones that need to replenish the flowering side and i dont want the clones to get to big/tall!!! Please can someone please help me


----------



## welke (Jul 30, 2010)

have you checked for any spider mites.?


----------

